# Good ways to run pegboard up to drywall?



## upthemaiden (Mar 9, 2009)

I am most of the way through my first experience of putting up frame and drywall. I've been finishing up my basement so it doesn't have that 1800's city dungeon look to it anymore. The last part is the wall behind where my work benches will be and i planned to do the top of that wall in pegboard, and the bottom half in drywall. I've looked around online and haven't come up with any good solutions of how I should run the pegboard up to the drywall. Should I use 1/4 inch spacers behind the 1/4inch pegboard so it lines up flush with the drywall? Should I attach a thin 1x1 strip of wood between the two? Should I go get more drywall, do the whole wall that way, and then just attach the pegboard infront of it?

My biggest conscerns here is keeping the drywall from sticking out past the pegboard, so when a tool falls off the pegboard it won't put a big dent into the top edge of the drywall, as well as just trying to give it all a nice finished look around the edges. 

Do they make any kind of edging that fits nicely around the edge of the drywall too just to keep it from having a rough edge? Especially if the length you have to cut it at leaves you with cutting it right through a line of holes. 

Thanks!


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

The next guy may not want the pegboard - so in this senario I would drywall it all the way up and place the pegboard over the drywall.

If the above is not a consideration, I would probably fur out the pegboard so as to be flush with the drywall, then put a molding around the drywall/pegboard edge.


----------

